# Drago Eqidius



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I have been away from this board for sometime now with everything in my life becoming crazy, but I do post on another forum. I wasn't sure if this was posted here or not, but wanted everyone to know that Drago Eqidius has passed away. When I saw him on the Eqidius site I was truly amazed looking at him. Apparently he passed away in August, but I just heard the news when someone on the board was asking and don't remember seeing this posted here at the time or could I find it when I searched for it. Before anyone asks he passed away from natural causes. RIP Drago you will be missed!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest In Peace Drago


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Sometimes you're never prepared for death.

We think our dog is always going to be with us and in the blink of an eye, its gone.

My condolences on the loss of your dog Drago - he will be remembered!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Drago _is not _my dog, but a very popular dog from Eqidius kennels. He's a popular dog, so I wanted people to know that he has passed since it was posted on another forum and I didn't see it here. He was a very nice looking dog and I saw some of his video's online.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry for the attribution.

Whoever his owners are, they have my sympathies and condolences on their loss.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

This is Art check this beast out. I'm going to view him this month ! His grand father is Drago 

http://youtu.be/Kn_R3QUJpeI


----------

